# Dogs + A4 Avant



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

After a really crap year we have finally capitulated and allowed our eldest daughter to have a dog. So, in about three weeks time my partner will be the proud owner of a 2003 model A4 Avant full of Golden Retriever Fur. Can I ask the panel their advice on the best dog guards (are there any that fit the tonneau cover mounts) and load liners?

Tim?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

My A4 has one of those pull over covers for the boot, it also has a lift up/roller (meshed) section to divide the rear boot from the rear seat cabin space, this would certainly keep the dog in the boot.

I got a boot liner from the TT which I stuck in the back of the A4 which would keep hairs off the floor but not the walls, I dont know of any covers that would encapsulate the wall part of the boot too.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for that. The walls are the problem! Black interior, pale cream dog, 4MW vacuum!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

? black lab instead :roll:

:wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Shrink wrap or shave the dog.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I seem to remember a company who made fabric load liners that cover the walls as well. I think they attach with velcro. IIRC they weren't Audi specific, just made custom covers for most estate cars.

I can't remember anything else about them, sorry.

I found these, sure it isn't the same company as these are rubber/plastic I think

http://www.carbox.co.uk/acatalog/Boot_Liners.html
http://www.boot-buddy.com/


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Carlos.

No thanks Gary!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Getting a Golden Retriever isn't a capitulation - it's a welcome to a more advanced way of life! We've had ours for 2 years now and I don't regret it at all - altho we are lucky, his half brother lives 200m away so we trade dogs for foreign hols and his breeder is local and one of the nicest people on earth - an absolute gem! At the last birthday for one of her dogs, we had 15 Retrievers (all sons or daughters of the mum or her daughter) walking ing Windsor Great Park.

Are you getting a bitch or a dog - bitches moult twice a year, dogs don't!

(Not a lot of people know that 8) )

I've got a Rubber mat which covers the base, and really hoovering off the back of the seats isn't too bad - or Halfords are now doing a doggy focussed boot liner, base sides and back of seats for Â£30 ish.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Are you getting a bitch or a dog - bitches moult twice a year, dogs don't!
> 
> (Not a lot of people know that 8)


I was not aware of that! We wanted a bitch, but my daughter has fallen in love with one of the dog puppies because he is pale, fluffy and sleeps alot.

I've seen those dog tents, not sure if they really fit in wih my minimalist life style, they're a bit kitch and old fogeyish. A bit like those fur lined boots with the zips up the front that your Gran wore, comfortable and practical but not exactly cuuting edge style wise. Then, I suppose, nor is an GR.

Does anybody use the Audi dog guards or load liner, they are far more expensive than the competition but are they better?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Are you getting a bitch or a dog - bitches moult twice a year, dogs don't!
> ...


I thought that dogs when kept indoors, moult constantly? Dogs (and bitches) that live out in kennels revert to winter/summer moults in keeping with the seasonal climate.

edit: from AQA - Dogs have a big moult in spring and a lighter one in Autumn. Bitches moult 6 weeks after each season. They both still lose hair constantly.

Poodles dont moult at all since they have wool rather than fur.

Dogs ruin cars period. In the same way that smokers do - that smell permeates the entire interior from the snork constantly over the interior glass and plastics, to the doggy oils that are absorbed by the porous interior surfaces. Dog hairs are the easiest to remove. The smell of damp dog one of the very worst to lose from a car.

Whilst dog owners would like to believe their hound in some way does not smell - they all do to a greater or lesser extent, and anyone who doesn't have a dog can tell a car that has had dogs in it, as they can a dog owner's house.

It always effects residuals - in a soft market place what are you going to buy - a car that has deffo had a resident pooch, or one that has not?

Get a complete load liner and still regularly clean all load area surfaces with water and detergent. Don't leave dog in car as a temp kennel.

Make sure that daughter does all dog walking and dog sitting from day one - else you know who is really going to have to look after the dog in the long term. But you probably know that already and are prepared. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Tim (jampott) has two dalmation that he puts in the back of his S4 Avant.

I guess he would be able to tell you whether the mesh is sufficient or whether you need to fork out for a metalwork one.

My own personal opinion is that hte mesh might not stop the dog being thrown into the passenger compartment in the event of a crash, so if it was a regular thing, I'd be tempted to invest in something more heavy duty.

The mesh also makes it harder to see out (a bit like those sun shades you get).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My 2 have done almost as many mile as I have in the S4. 

I have purchased an A4/S4 specific rear "liner" from http://www.hatchbag.co.uk/default.asp

For the most part, its pretty good - considering how much short, spiny hair a pair of Dalmatians can eject in about 17 thousand miles...

It "ties" onto the rear headrest mounts, ties to the 4 load hooks and velcros to the side walls, and as such covers the whole boot from the window area down.

Unfortunately, one of the last times I remvoed and replaced it, I didn't put it back in very well and its not fittng properly at the moment. Result is hair everywhere! Mostly my fault though.

Is it worth the money? I guess with 1 dog that didn't moult so much, and a bit more care using it, I think it probably is.

As for "guards" - the S4 boot isn't large enough to leave the load cover rolled back into place, and hooked vertically to make the partition. The huge "bar" that it makes simply reduces the compartment too much, but it would work fine with 1 dog.

When all is said and done, however, I would get a PROPER car crate for a dog, if I had only 1 to worry about. Not only does it keep the dog more secure in the event of a crash, it should prevent the dog getting close enough to the windows and sides of the boot / back of the seats so the problem of mud / hair simply won't happen.

There are various places making them...

The added bonus with these - you can leave the dog in the car, and the boot hatch open (for a quick pop to the shops on a hot day) without the dog getting too hot.

Unfortunately the combination of 2 medium-large dogs and a small boot means this isn't a solution for me at the moment.

Something like this:
http://www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/erol.h ... .uk%25252F

But obviously others ar available. Providing it fits the needs of the dog AND fits in the car, I think it has to be the best solution.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks, Tim. Those cages seem ideal, and cheap. Unfortunately my youngest daughter thinks that putting the dog in a cage is like a punishment! Whereas having a dog is supposed to be a punishment for me! 

Another question "Dog or Bitch" - Discuss.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ag said:


> Thanks, Tim. Those cages seem ideal, and cheap. Unfortunately my youngest daughter thinks that putting the dog in a cage is like a punishment! Whereas having a dog is supposed to be a punishment for me!
> 
> Another question "Dog or Bitch" - Discuss.....


The dog/bitch question is a whole new kettle of fish.

Seriously, if you can get over what your daughter thinks of a "cage", it'll create a safe environment for the dog. Nobody wants 6-8st of dog bouncing around in the event of an accident. The back of an estate car is pretty much the worse place you can put a dog unless there is some way to restrain it.

Your car AND your dog will thank you in the long run. Trust me...


----------



## TTR_Cornwall (Mar 10, 2006)

We always have a couple of blankets in the back, one for the dog to lie on and one to wipe her down. I also cover the rear bumper when the dog jumps in/out...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> As for "guards" - the S4 boot isn't large enough to leave the load cover rolled back into place, and hooked vertically to make the partition. The huge "bar" that it makes simply reduces the compartment too much, but it would work fine with 1 dog.


Not sure I understand what you mean here Tim.

My meshy bit pulls straight up from just behind the rear seats and hooks into the roof. Can't see how it would make the area any smaller tbh.

And if the seats are down, it will pull up and hook in above too.

Maybe I'm just not understanding the way your car is set up.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Tim, Dog or Bitch though?...........


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > As for "guards" - the S4 boot isn't large enough to leave the load cover rolled back into place, and hooked vertically to make the partition. The huge "bar" that it makes simply reduces the compartment too much, but it would work fine with 1 dog.
> ...


My Load Cover is a huge "bar" which fits just behind the rear seats, at the top. Out of that you can pull the load cover backwards to the rear door, covering the load, AND/OR you can pull the mesh upwards.

To give more room in the boot, I removed the whole bar, so have no load liner and no mesh panel, but probably another 5" of boot depth (front to back) at dog height.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> Thanks Tim, Dog or Bitch though?...........


Oh Tim's a real bitch sometimes. :wink:

Bitches generally less agressive than dogs and slot into the pack more easily without needing to assert and check the boundries of their status (or challengo for pack lead) as can dogs.

Generalisation - but bitches can be easier to manage.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Gary, the question only came up because although we had decided on getting a bitch, my daughter noticed that the dogs were fluffier! And slept more. As you can tell we're not exactly looking for a guard dog.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> To give more room in the boot, I removed the whole bar, so have no load liner and no mesh panel, but probably another 5" of boot depth (front to back) at dog height.


Now I've got you.

Did the bar just pull off? I've thought removing it might come in handy once or twice.

We've got Pops in the single seat, but you cant then put the double seats down as the bar goes across them all. I had a quick look at how it would remove, but it felt fairly solid and I didn't want to break it.

Does it just pull off or did you need to unscrew something?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Kell, the bar just slides of towards the offside of the car. It is a rather heavy lump. If we get a guard instead of a cage, I would hope to somehow use these mounting points to attach it as securely as possible.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ag said:


> Kell, the bar just slides of towards the offside of the car. It is a rather heavy lump. If we get a guard instead of a cage, I would hope to somehow use these mounting points to attach it as securely as possible.


Yup that sounds like the way to do it...

Definately means the seats split better, if you need to be able to do it. The bar must weigh about 20kg so is pretty much a waste of fuel and power if you don't need it in...


----------

